# GREEN MASON JAR



## glass man (May 17, 2008)

I sold my BALL PEFECT MASON[GREEN] AT the ROME BATTLE SHOW in FEB.. I gave $83 for it about 15 years ago when I knew little about jars.I bought it from a guy who sold jars and he lived in MAINE.HIS ADS. were in the bottle mag. under the name of THE MAINE IDEA.[any one remember him?] ANY way I got $50 dollars for the jar and regretted selling it.A month or so ago a GREEN MASON JAR popped up fpr sale on ebay and I GOT IT FOR$18 and that included postage! I like it better than the other one I had ,not only because it was cheap ,but it has just a tinge of blue in it ! I AM IN LOVE!


----------



## woody (May 17, 2008)

You're talking about John Hathaway.

 The Maine Idea: Antique Fruit & Jar List Catalog
 c/o John Hathaway
 3 Mills Rd. 
 Bryant Pond, ME 04219-6320
 USA
 Phone: 207-665-2124
 Fax: 207-665-2124
 Email: meidea@megalink.net


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2008)

RIGHT AND I MEANT ROME BOTTLE SHOW I THINK,NOT BATTLE SHOW,BUT IT IS HARD AT TIMES TO KNOW THE DIFFERNCE,WHEN PEOPLE HAVE TO HAVE A BOTTLE NO MATTER WHAT! []


----------



## idigjars (May 18, 2008)

Hello, John Hathaway has moved.  His address is:

 John Hathaway
 295 East Oxford Road
 South Paris, ME 04281

 (207)744-9094

 Best regards all.                Paul


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2008)

HE was really nice to me .Would let me make payments till I paid the jar off,but wasn't $83 was a bit steep 15 years ago or even now for a green perfect mason? I have seen them selling over the years for $60.[at least that was the asking price] I know $18 is a good deal! Does JOHN still send out jar lists? JUST out of the blue is ALICE CRESWICK still alve,the person that 1st sold the red book jar prices? SHE sent my copy signed ,which I though was cool![I am sure she signed every ones] Just to  get off the subject ,but I have a good deal of money on all the bottle books I have!


----------



## bottlebuddy (May 20, 2008)

John Hathaway's user name on eBay is me2id, I have bought a couple of jars from him, a MILLVILLE ATMOSPHERIC, aqua quart and  The Hero, aqua quart.  I paid $28 for the MILLVILLE and $32 for THE HERO. plus $8.25 for s/h. He is a great guy to do business with, very honest. idigjars is right, John now lives in Paris, Me.


----------



## cookie (May 21, 2008)

I bought a jar from Mr. Hathaway when I first started collecting, off his list...I paid for the jar ...and got a damaged jar.I tried numerous times to contact him and never got any replies. I won't do business with Mr. Hathaway ever again. I've been very happy with jars I've purchased from Greg Spurgeon {Hoosier Jars-on Ebay} John


----------

